# Translation Services



## mulvaneym7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone help me. I am looking for translation services to translate some documents in English into Greek. Is there a place in Nicosia or anywhere else in Cyprus that you would know of that does that?

Thanks for your help.

Matt Mulvaney


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, many. Check out CYTA YELLOW PAGES but make sure you call them all, the prices of translation services hugely vary per page.


----------



## mulvaneym7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Do you happen to know a good/reasonable one? Thanks! Matt


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know one in Limassol but I found them in the way I just described to you.


----------



## mulvaneym7 (Apr 23, 2011)

OK, well thanks much for your help. It is much appreciated.



zin said:


> I know one in Limassol but I found them in the way I just described to you.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I recently had a 7-page legal document of 1860 words in Greek translated to English. Cost €148.00 (+VAT) by a company in Nicosia.

Regards,


----------

